# Aztec Pyramid



## Rosemary (Aug 5, 2007)

Article in our newspaper...In Mexico City archaeologists have found ruins, thought to be those of an Aztec pyramid, destroyed by Spanish Conquerors in the 16th century. Ancient walls have been discovered in the Iztapalapa district. There are hopes that the main pyramid is to be found just below the district’s central plaza.


 Iztapalapa’s ruler, Cuitlahuac nearly annihilated Hernan Cortes in 1520. Eventually Cortes defeated the inhabitants and destroyed the city, including the pyramid.

 (I'm still trying to find a link for this story) 
Found it  Aztec pyramid ruins found in Mexico City - CNN.com


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 5, 2007)

Pretty cool Rosemary.  I can see only one problem or maybe its a good thing, if they decide to excavate then they will have to rip up the slums and move the riff raff on. It means they will probably just go elsewhere.

Still its good when we find historic sites as they give us glimpses into the past.


----------



## ice.monkey (Aug 5, 2007)

> rip up the slums and move the riff raff on


 
riff raff?

Why don't you go the whole hog and just sacrifice them all to Huitzilopochtli on a sacrificial stone!?


----------



## The Ace (Aug 5, 2007)

Remember, the Spanish just leveled Tenochtitlan and built Mexico City on top.  The way the city has spread,  who knows what earlier stuff is under it now ?


----------



## Dimentio (Jun 27, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Article in our newspaper...In Mexico City archaeologists have found ruins, thought to be those of an Aztec pyramid, destroyed by Spanish Conquerors in the 16th century. Ancient walls have been discovered in the Iztapalapa district. There are hopes that the main pyramid is to be found just below the district’s central plaza.
> 
> 
> Iztapalapa’s ruler, Cuitlahuac nearly annihilated Hernan Cortes in 1520. Eventually Cortes defeated the inhabitants and destroyed the city, including the pyramid.



Would be fun if they reconstructed it. Aztec and Mesoamerican architecture in general is very beautiful.


----------

